# Bleeding banded goat



## Elfie (Nov 19, 2022)

My 6 month old weather is bleeding from where he is banded. There seems to be a tube above the shriveled scrotum where the blood is coming from. It was a decent amount of blood. The goat vets I know of are all closed since it’s the weekend. Any advice? I sprayed it with vetericyn.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2022)

Is the band missing?
If so, put a new one where old one was. 
Or ignore it if bleeding eventually stops.


----------



## Elfie (Nov 19, 2022)

secuono said:


> Is the band missing?
> If so, put a new one where old one was.
> Or ignore it if bleeding eventually stops.


No, the band is still there. Since the band is still there, it should still shrivel up and fall off? It just looks raw above the band that concerns me.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 21, 2022)

Do you have any kind of wound spray that you can spray on it to help protect it from germs....don't know where you are but possible fly infestation.....
He may have caught it on something.... some brush in the field?  I don't know.  Cannot think of a case where we have had the band not cut off the circulation and have it dry up and fall off.
You might want to call the vet and at least ask for advice...


----------



## Elfie (Nov 22, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Do you have any kind of wound spray that you can spray on it to help protect it from germs....don't know where you are but possible fly infestation.....
> He may have caught it on something.... some brush in the field?  I don't know.  Cannot think of a case where we have had the band no cut off the circulation and have it dry up and fall off.
> You might want to call the vet and at least ask for advice...


I have been spraying it and it’s thankfully cold here, so no risk of flies. It actually fell off today and he’s doing good! I plan to keep spraying it just in case for a few days.


----------

